# Something Worth Having . . . .



## Kevin (Jul 11, 2013)

I almost bought an original set of these off of amazon many years ago but instead put them in my wish list - I think the seller was asking $45. Of course I waited too late and someone bought them. I'm glad I waited though because it sounds like this will be a better shop-proof set, even though the originals would be cool to have. 

I haven't bought WWing books or mags in many moons but *read the description* and you might want a set too.


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 11, 2013)

Kevin the funny part-------------- I can't get enough done the way it is much less read a book about more things I don't have time to make------:lolol:


----------



## TimR (Jul 11, 2013)

I think it's kinda cool some of the period stuff in there, as in Vol 3, to build a Gramaphone Cabinet.
I mean c'mon, ya just can't google that sort of thing!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jul 12, 2013)

Funny I was just thinking I should ask around for some new "reads" 

I was given an interesting fact a few years back that most americans haven't read a non-fiction book after their last year of college or highschool. In other words most of us are either to busy or just don't care about reading to learn after we finish school. After hearing the stat it hit me that I was in that boat so I started reading more and geting in the habit of buying a few non-fiction books a year to read and expand my horizons. This one may be my next purchase. Thanks for sharing Kevin.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 12, 2013)

I actually just read the entire CS Lewis collection that has the lion the witch and the wardrobe. Then White Fang. Then The Call of the Wild.
Next up....


"The Shadow of the Bartering Woodsman or How I lost all my money online." 
:lolol:


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jul 12, 2013)

ripjack13 said:


> I actually just read the entire CS Lewis collection that has the lion the witch and the wardrobe. Then White Fang. Then The Call of the Wild.
> Next up....??



Good books for sure. Have you read the game of thrones books yet? Way better than the series BTW.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 12, 2013)

Not yet.....the books are always better. Hollywood ruins everything.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jul 12, 2013)

ripjack13 said:


> Not yet.....the books are always better. Hollywood ruins everything.



The author used to be a screen writer. I watched an interview with him recently where he said he got out of writing for movies and shows because of budgets limiting his imagination. He sited that reason alone for the show falling short of the books in the case of Game of thrones. I like both the show and the books awesome stuff!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 12, 2013)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I was given an interesting fact a few years back that most americans haven't read a non-fiction book after their last year of college or highschool. ...



That's funny because I was just the opposite. I started reading voraciously once I wasn't forced to. :i_dunno:


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 12, 2013)

I read all the time. I got a good amount at tag sales. Sometimes I'll get some at the library but I hate the fact it needs to be back at a certain time.

My favorite as a kid was the great brain series.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 12, 2013)

My first book was Moby Dick that my mom made me read. She said I couldn't read anymore comics until I read it. That was one summer in Japan 1969 I think. I threw a walleyed fit. I was hooked by the first couple of pages. The next book I remember reading was called Frank Luke the Balloon Buster, about a WWI ace who gained noteriety shooting down German sausages (recon balloons). Boy I bet that book about the flying doughboy might be worth some dough today.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 12, 2013)

I'll bet it is...I just looked for a box set of the great brain. Found one for $900!! Bah!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 13, 2013)

Kevin said:


> My first book was Moby Dick that my mom made me read. She said I couldn't read anymore comics until I read it. That was one summer in Japan 1969 I think. I threw a walleyed fit. I was hooked by the first couple of pages. The next book I remember reading was called Frank Luke the Balloon Buster, about a WWI ace who gained noteriety shooting down German sausages (recon balloons). Boy I bet that book about the flying doughboy might be worth some dough today.



Well I did some research for ya....Moby Dick is pretty much everywhere. not to mention you can read it on Kindle fro free. Even the android phone version of kindle....

Now...Frank Luke, Balloon Buster, is not printed anymore. Even on Kindle. :i_dunno:

However, I did find 2 of the one version of the original books by Charles Coombs. One on Amazon,
http://www.amazon.com/Frank-Balloon-Buster-Charles-Coombs/dp/999037032X

It's only $134.00 

The other is at the library. (of course) So I looked around Texas....there's one at Eugene McDermott Library in Richardson. That was the closest one to you.

I also found a few of another version of the book, by Norman Hall. 
On amazon of course....
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B000QB0V7U/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&condition=used

And fairly cheap too.....


----------



## Kevin (Jul 13, 2013)

I couldn't find the cover illustration of the book I had in Japan. I bet it was a rare one.


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm the opposite. All I read is how-to books, technical manuals, archaeology books and the like. I have a top notch collection of gun engraving reference books. Also read WW2 history stuff. I can't remember the last novel I read or movie I saw. No room in my brain for that kind of stuff. Gary


----------

